# 5 year male whippet needing a home



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

This boy is living with the 4 year old whippet looking for a home 

Will update with more details soon


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Nat if you give me his details and were he is I can post about him on the whippet sites I go on.


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Nat if you give me his details and were he is I can post about him on the whippet sites I go on.


They in brigton 
I am waiting for the owner to email more details and photos when she gets in from work 
All i know so far is what i have wrote on the bitches thread and that this boy has been done and they dont live with cats


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

some pictures ................

Snoop is a blue brindle & white & is a really little diddy thing, a bit of a 'mini whippet', he is 4 also, (will be 5 in january)


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

i live in brighton can i help


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

thedoggyparlour said:


> i live in brighton can i help


Are you wanted to home one or help finding at home ?


----------



## thedoggyparlour (Feb 17, 2008)

cant rehome one but if you need any sort of help in any way i dont mind


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

thedoggyparlour said:


> cant rehome one but if you need any sort of help in any way i dont mind


Thanks ..................


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

*Homed *...................................


----------

